# Fattening Foods



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

What are some healthy options to put some weight on mice? I've got a couple that look a little thin and could do a bit better. Thanks.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

sunflower seeds, flax seeds, mealworms are some good options


----------

